# wanna know about immigration details



## tomtrend (Dec 25, 2016)

can you help me to know about immigration details.

thanks 
tom


----------



## Micksm (Jan 4, 2017)

Try this website. There is a filter which will help with deciding which visa will be best for you!

border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1

You'll have to manually type it because I'm unable to paste a link in a thread


----------

